# Where to find dead on coffin blinds?



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm looking to buy a few dead on coffin blinds, or something similar that isn't the heavy fiberglass. Seems like on KSL there used to always be some ads for the guy in Kaysville behind the ready-mix plant that sold them, but I for the life of me can't seem to find anything. Anyone have some contact info or have a couple extras they are willing to sell? Thanks.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Here is the link on KSL Classifieds.

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=40988947&cat=225&lpid=5&search=&ad_cid=9


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

OPENCOUNTRY said:


> Here is the link on KSL Classifieds.
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=40988947&cat=225&lpid=5&search=&ad_cid=9


.......Wow. I spent probably 15 minutes this morning on KSL and couldn't find that if my life had depended on it! Thanks.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> .......Wow. I spent probably 15 minutes this morning on KSL and couldn't find that if my life had depended on it! Thanks.


No prob!


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Has anyone actually used these before? Seems like a really good idea. I wonder how much weight would hold without sinking.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

NVDuckin said:


> Has anyone actually used these before? Seems like a really good idea. I wonder how much weight would hold without sinking.


They aren't meant to float, just keep you dry in flooded areas. They are mostly used on the GSL, you set them in water that is only a few inches deep and throw a huge decoy spread around you. It's like hunting from a layout boat, but you are in shallow water.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

NVDuckin said:


> Has anyone actually used these before? Seems like a really good idea. I wonder how much weight would hold without sinking.


I love mine, I have 3, just looking to add a couple more. They are extremely versatile and work in lots of situations, not just the big open water.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> I love mine, I have 3, just looking to add a couple more. They are extremely versatile and work in lots of situations, not just the big open water.


Can you use it to haul in all your stuff like a Jet Sled? I've been using the Jet Sled the past couple years, but this looks like it would be much more useful.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Fowlmouth said:


> They aren't meant to float, just keep you dry in flooded areas. They are mostly used on the GSL, you set them in water that is only a few inches deep and throw a huge decoy spread around you. It's like hunting from a layout boat, but you are in shallow water.


Good to know. This will be my first year waterfowling in Utah, so I think I'm in for a season of pain and learning.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

NVDuckin said:


> Good to know. This will be my first year waterfowling in Utah, so I think I'm in for a season of pain and learning.


Best advice I could give t a first year Utah hunter,

Don't let opening day scare you away.


----------

